# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  دلیل تعداد نفرات کم با درصد مناسب در  شیمی کنکور 95 (نظر سنجی)

## DALĞİN

سلام
اگه از میانگین کل درصد شییمی کشور (یا حتی بقیه دروس) به دلیل کلی وجود سیاهی لشکر بگذریم تو بازه درصد های خوب یعنی از 50 درصد به بالا 
طبق گزارش پیک سنجش فقط 5371 نفر از 465315 نفر که تو ازمون شرکت کردند بالای 50 درصد زدن که از این تعداد هم میانگین بیش از 70 درصد اونا 55 درصد بوده.یعنی حدودا 18 سوال از 35 تا
به نظرتون کدوم یکی از موارد بالا میتونه دلیل باشه؟؟
برا حل و برطرف کردن هر یک از دلایلی که انتخاب کردین چه راهکاری پیشنهاد میدین؟؟

پ.ن:اگه گزینه ها باب میل تون نیست و یکم ضعیفه عذر میخوام .هرچند احساس میکنم یه مرز باریکی بین گزینه ها هست :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DALĞİN

خب نظر خودم
من فکر میکنم تو کنکور 94 دیگه طراحا چه تو شیمی چه تو درس های دیگه آس  خودشون رو رو کردن و دیگه نمیشه سوالا رو سخت تر داد.به نوعی سبک و حتی میزان مفهومی بودن سوالا مشخصه و به همین دلیل کتاب های خوبی منتشر میشه و این خودش میزان سختی رو کم میکنه
دلیل اصلی رو من تو کم بودن وقت سر جلسه و یکمم گزینه 4 می دونم.
به نوعی اگه وقت برا حساب کردن اعداد و ور رفتن با سوالایی که تو نگاه اول نمیشه به راه حل رسید  باشه و این وقت رو بشه از فیزیک یا ریاضی یا زمین گرفت میشه درصد رو تو شیمی برد بالا

----------


## yasintabriz

زمان کم و نگه داشتن شیمی واسه آخرین درس. اونقدر رو اون یکی درسا وقت میزارن وقتی میرسن شیمی میبینن عه چه زود گذشت الان چطور این همه سوالو بزنم؟ استرس میگیرن و خراب میکنن. 
تعداد اندکی از سوالا سخت و خیلی سخت هستن و بیشترشون سطح متوسط دارن

----------


## mehrab98

من خودم کنکور ۹۵ تجربی ازمونو زدم ۶۵.۷ با تاسف...روز قبلش ریاضی رو حل کردم زدم ۸۱ گمونمسوالای تحربی از ریاضی سخت تر بود... و من چون رفته بودم شیمی رو خیلی بالا بزنم سوالارو دیدم هول کردم و حتی وسطش ول کردم رفتم ریاضی زدم چون واقعا حالم خراب شده بود.سوالات سنگین بودن وقتم کم بود برای حلش تو زمان قانونی. اصلا غیر ممکنه شیمی ۹۵ رو بشه تو زمان قانونیش زد.فقطم سوالاش شباهت زیادی به موج ازمون داشتن ! به نظر من.من واقعا متاسفام که اونقد هول شدم و نتونستم خودمو مدیریت کنم وگرنه نهایتا باید زیر ۷۵ نمیزدم...  :Yahoo (21):  :'-( البته اینم بگم من شیمی رو دوم بعد زیست میزدم. امسال سوم میزنم قبل فیزیک. فکر کنم ۲ ۳ تا از نزده هام مسئله بوده باشه حداکثر.بقیه همش حفظیا.من اصلا باورم نمیشد اونقد حفظیا و موردیارو سنگین بدن... توصیه خلاصه : حفظیات و مفهومیارو خیلیییی جدی و کامل بخونید... و هول نکنید مثل من  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

یک گزینه دیگه هم میگذاشتی بنام « همه موارد »  :Yahoo (4): 

پ.ن ؛ 35 مین برای 35 تست! + بیش از 17 18 مسئله + سوالات ایده دار و نسبتا سنگین + استرس + عدم تجربه کافی در مدیریت جلسه + غیره ، در کل همون همه موارد که عرض کردم  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## _Senoritta_

فک نکنم تو اون زمان کم خود طراح سوالم بتونه 35 تا سوال شیمی اونم با اون درجه از سختی رو حل کنه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## DALĞİN

> من خودم کنکور ۹۵ تجربی ازمونو زدم ۶۵.۷ با تاسف...روز قبلش ریاضی رو حل کردم زدم ۸۱ گمونمسوالای تحربی از ریاضی سخت تر بود... و من چون رفته بودم شیمی رو خیلی بالا بزنم سوالارو دیدم هول کردم و حتی وسطش ول کردم رفتم ریاضی زدم چون واقعا حالم خراب شده بود.سوالات سنگین بودن وقتم کم بود برای حلش تو زمان قانونی. اصلا غیر ممکنه شیمی ۹۵ رو بشه تو زمان قانونیش زد.فقطم سوالاش شباهت زیادی به موج ازمون داشتن ! به نظر من.من واقعا متاسفام که اونقد هول شدم و نتونستم خودمو مدیریت کنم وگرنه نهایتا باید زیر ۷۵ نمیزدم...  :'-( البته اینم بگم من شیمی رو دوم بعد زیست میزدم. امسال سوم میزنم قبل فیزیک. فکر کنم ۲ ۳ تا از نزده هام مسئله بوده باشه حداکثر.بقیه همش حفظیا.من اصلا باورم نمیشد اونقد حفظیا و موردیارو سنگین بدن... توصیه خلاصه : حفظیات و مفهومیارو خیلیییی جدی و کامل بخونید... و هول نکنید مثل من


موج ازمون فار رو میگی؟؟ 
اگه جوابت بله باشه اونقدری که اعریفش رو  شنیدم اگه حتی یه ساعتم از خوابم کم کنم میخرم و میزنمش

----------


## vahidz771

ببینید مشکل زمانی توی درس شیمی درسته که کاملا محسوسه ولی اگه دقت کنید سازمان سنجش معیارش صد زدن نیست ، قبلا سازمان سنجش میومد میگفت اگه نفر اول ریاضی بخواد بیاد ریاضی 100 بزنه باید مثلا 1.5 ساعت زمان لازم داشته باشه! حالا یا مجبور بودن طرح سوالات رو بازنگری کنن یا اینکه زمان زیادی بدن که تقریبا غیر ممکن به نظر میرسید ، در اخر به این نتیجه رسید *که کی گفته نفر اول باید صد بزنه ؟* همین باعث شد که نفرات اول ریاضی درصد ها حدود 80 اینا باشه . توی درس شیمی هم به همین صورت هست و قرار نیست نفر اول صد بزنه یا اینکه اگه بخواد بزنه باید از زمان درس های دیگش بزنه که اینم باز برمیگرده به داوطلب که ایا شیمی رو بهتر سرمایه گذاری کرده یا فیزیک یا ریاضی! ( که توی رشته ی ریاضی معمولا فیزیک هست ) . از طرف دیگه سوالات شیمی هم خیلی مفهومی تر و سخت تر شدن ، هم اینکه محاسباتی که میدن واقعا زمانبر هست و تمرکز ادم رو بهم میزنه ، گزینه ها هم یجوری هست که تفاوت زیادی نداره که بشه تقریب زد و این وضع رو خیلی بدتر میکنه . یه نظر سنجی کرده بودن دیده بودن توی کل دبیر های شیمی کشور فقط 2 درصد تونستن توی زمان شیمی رو 100 بزنن ( با چندین سال سابقه تدریس ! ) . البته باید اینم در نظر بگیریم که 50 زدنش هم خیلی تراز خوبی میده تا اینکه فیزیک رو 50 بزنی ( دقیقا مثل رابطه عربی و زبان :Yahoo (94):  ) ، از یه طرف واکنش های شیمیایی هست که اگه بلد نباشی قطعا یک سوم سوالات رو از دست میدی و توی خیلی از سوالاتش هم موازنه ( حتی حفظی ها ) لازم هست ، اینم زمان بر هست . مشکل دیگه ای به ذهنم نرسید  :Yahoo (21): 
پ.ن : ببخشید پر حرفی کردم ، فقط نظر شخصی هست شایدم اینجوری نباشه از نظر شماها :Yahoo (8):

----------


## doctor Hastii

> موج ازمون فار رو میگی؟؟ 
> اگه جوابت بله باشه اونقدری که اعریفش رو  شنیدم اگه حتی یه ساعتم از خوابم کم کنم میخرم و میزنمش


موج آزمون مال نشر الگو هست...منم داشتمش خیلی عالی بود :Yahoo (83):

----------


## mohammad.sa

مصلایی گفت من با بابایی با ماشین حساب50 دقیقه شد که حل کردیم.گفت بدون ماشین حساب باجو ازمون 50دقیقه فوقش تا 70 بشه بیای بالا.35 دقیقه تا45 یا 50 میشه بیای بالا

----------


## DALĞİN

> یک گزینه دیگه هم میگذاشتی بنام « همه موارد » 
> 
> پ.ن ؛ 35 مین برای 35 تست! + بیش از 17 18 مسئله + سوالات ایده دار و نسبتا سنگین + استرس + عدم تجربه کافی در مدیریت جلسه + غیره ، در کل همون همه موارد که عرض کردم





> فک نکنم تو اون زمان کم خود طراح سوالم بتونه 35 تا سوال شیمی اونم با اون درجه از سختی رو حل کنه





> نظر من اینه که سبک سوال های شیمی عوض شدن ...من کنکور 94 سوالات شیمی رو که دیدم شوکه شدم ولی وقتی بعدا تو خونه حلشون کردم دیدم زیاد سخت نیستن فقط چون قبلا این سبکی ندیده بودم  نتونستم خوب جواب بدم مثلا من کنکور 94 نتونستم به سوال های شمارشی شیمی جواب بدم چون قبلا ندیده بودم ولی کنکور 95 به همه سوالای شمارشی جواب دادم


نمیخوام زور بگم ولی گویا مثل اینکه : ) نظر من نظر غالبه  :Yahoo (4): 
وقت زمین که اگه بخوایم منطقی فکر کنیم برا زیسته
حالا اگه بیشتر تایم ریاضی یا فیزیک رو بدیم به شیمی
به نظرتون با زمان بیشتر میشه درصد رو تا چه حدی بالا برد ؟؟ 
یا به عبارت دیگه تا چه حد میتونه کمک کننده باشه

----------


## _Senoritta_

> نمیخوام زور بگم ولی گویا مثل اینکه : ) نظر من نظر غالبه 
> وقت زمین که اگه بخوایم منطقی فکر کنیم برا زیسته
> حالا اگه بیشتر تایم ریاضی یا فیزیک رو بدیم به شیمی
> به نظرتون با زمان بیشتر میشه درصد رو تا چه حدی بالا برد ؟؟ 
> یا به عبارت دیگه تا چه حد میتونه کمک کننده باشه


درصد ی درس دیگه رو بیاری پایین که درصد درس دیگه رو ببری بالا؟؟؟نمی دونم والا... :Yahoo (35):

----------


## DALĞİN

> موج آزمون مال نشر الگو هست...منم داشتمش خیلی عالی بود


ببخشید ولی برا شیمی فار هم آزمون داره که من از یه شخصی که شیمی رو 82 زده بود شنیدم
https://www.paytakhteketab.com/produ...1%d8%a7%d8%b1/

میشه در مورد الگو توضیح بدین؟؟
تعداد تست و سبک کتاب

----------


## doctor Hastii

> نمیخوام زور بگم ولی گویا مثل اینکه : ) نظر من نظر غالبه 
> وقت زمین که اگه بخوایم منطقی فکر کنیم برا زیسته
> حالا اگه بیشتر تایم ریاضی یا فیزیک رو بدیم به شیمی
> به نظرتون با زمان بیشتر میشه درصد رو تا چه حدی بالا برد ؟؟ 
> یا به عبارت دیگه تا چه حد میتونه کمک کننده باشه


نمیدونم واقعا ولی من خودم سعی کردم بین همه دروس تعادل برقرار کنم :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mehrab98

> موج ازمون فار رو میگی؟؟ اگه جوابت بله باشه اونقدری که اعریفش رو  شنیدم اگه حتی یه ساعتم از خوابم کم کنم میخرم و میزنمش


خوابتو بزا سر جاش باشه  :Yahoo (21):   فار خوشم نمیاد ... فار وقتی خوب بود که موج نبود‌.تو وقت مطالعت الگو بخون  :Yahoo (1):  موج ازمون الگو

----------


## doctor Hastii

> ببخشید ولی برا شیمی فار هم آزمون داره که من از یه شخصی که شیمی رو 82 زده بود شنیدم
> https://www.paytakhteketab.com/produ...1%d8%a7%d8%b1/
> 
> میشه در مورد الگو توضیح بدین؟؟
> تعداد تست و سبک کتاب


بله من فار رو هم داشتم ولی راضی نبودم ...کتاب الگو تعداد زیادی آزمون به سبک کنکور داره و اینکه قبل آزمون ها خلاصه درس گذاشته که برای یادآوری عالیه...سوال های شمارشی به حد کافی داشت و مسئله های سخت هم به حد کافی داشت

----------


## Amsterdam

بچه ها بنظرتون تعادل زمانی باید چجوری باشه 
مثلن میگن 35 سوال شیمی در 35 دقه که این غیر ممکنه
پس واس درسای مختلف چقد زمان پیشنهاد میدین 
میدونم این بستکی بخودم داره ولی نظر شماهارو هم میخام  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## doctor Hastii

اسم کتاب فار موج آزمون نیست کتاب های موج آزمون مال نشرالگو هستن

----------


## mehrab98

> ببخشید ولی برا شیمی فار هم آزمون داره که من از یه شخصی که شیمی رو 82 زده بود شنیدمhttps://www.paytakhteketab.com/produ...1%d8%a7%d8%b1/میشه در مورد الگو توضیح بدین؟؟تعداد تست و سبک کتاب


 دو جلد پیش و پایه...هر فصل کتابا چند تا ازمون داره ... هر فصل یه ازمون فقط مختص سوال شمارشی داره ... سوالاشم خیلی خوبن متوسط رو به بالا اکثرا وسخت هم داره... روند ازموناشم نسبتا منطقیه. در طول سال کامل کار بصه فوق العادس و قطعا جواب میده. تستاش تستای خیلی نو ترین.

----------


## mehrab98

> اسم کتاب فار موج آزمون نیست کتاب های موج آزمون مال نشرالگو هستن


شما چند زدین کنکور ۹۵ رو؟!

----------


## Freedom Fighter

> ببینید مشکل زمانی توی درس شیمی درسته که کاملا محسوسه ولی اگه دقت کنید سازمان سنجش معیارش صد زدن نیست ، قبلا سازمان سنجش میومد میگفت اگه نفر اول ریاضی بخواد بیاد ریاضی 100 بزنه باید مثلا 1.5 ساعت زمان لازم داشته باشه! حالا یا مجبور بودن طرح سوالات رو بازنگری کنن یا اینکه زمان زیادی بدن که تقریبا غیر ممکن به نظر میرسید ، در اخر به این نتیجه رسید *که کی گفته نفر اول باید صد بزنه ؟* همین باعث شد که نفرات اول ریاضی درصد ها حدود 80 اینا باشه . توی درس شیمی هم به همین صورت هست و قرار نیست نفر اول صد بزنه یا اینکه اگه بخواد بزنه باید از زمان درس های دیگش بزنه که اینم باز برمیگرده به داوطلب که ایا شیمی رو بهتر سرمایه گذاری کرده یا فیزیک یا ریاضی! ( که توی رشته ی ریاضی معمولا فیزیک هست ) . از طرف دیگه سوالات شیمی هم خیلی مفهومی تر و سخت تر شدن ، هم اینکه محاسباتی که میدن واقعا زمانبر هست و تمرکز ادم رو بهم میزنه ، گزینه ها هم یجوری هست که تفاوت زیادی نداره که بشه تقریب زد و این وضع رو خیلی بدتر میکنه . یه نظر سنجی کرده بودن دیده بودن توی کل دبیر های شیمی کشور فقط 2 درصد تونستن توی زمان شیمی رو 100 بزنن ( با چندین سال سابقه تدریس ! ) . البته باید اینم در نظر بگیریم که 50 زدنش هم خیلی تراز خوبی میده تا اینکه فیزیک رو 50 بزنی ( دقیقا مثل رابطه عربی و زبان ) ، از یه طرف واکنش های شیمیایی هست که اگه بلد نباشی قطعا یک سوم سوالات رو از دست میدی و توی خیلی از سوالاتش هم موازنه ( حتی حفظی ها ) لازم هست ، اینم زمان بر هست . مشکل دیگه ای به ذهنم نرسید 
> پ.ن : ببخشید پر حرفی کردم ، فقط نظر شخصی هست شایدم اینجوری نباشه از نظر شماها


منظورت اینه عربی تراز بهتری میده یا زبان؟

----------


## mohammad.sa

> درصد ی درس دیگه رو بیاری پایین که درصد درس دیگه رو ببری بالا؟؟؟نمی دونم والا...


درصد ۵۰ ریاضی فیزیک میشه کمتراز وقت خودش زد.کسی نمیگه درصد بقیه درسا بیاد پایین.وقتی به حد نرمال زدی بری سراغ درس مهم تر اگه وقت زیاد اووردی برمیگردی به درسای درجه ۲ و دصدت رو بهبود میدی.البته این نظر منه فک کنم درست هم باشه.چون خیلی سوالات ریاضی فیزیک کمتراز ۱ دقیقه وقت می خوان و میشه سیو کرد

----------


## saj8jad

> نمیخوام زور بگم ولی گویا مثل اینکه : ) نظر من نظر غالبه 
> وقت زمین که اگه بخوایم منطقی فکر کنیم برا زیسته
> حالا اگه بیشتر تایم ریاضی یا فیزیک رو بدیم به شیمی
> به نظرتون با زمان بیشتر میشه درصد رو تا چه حدی بالا برد ؟؟ 
> یا به عبارت دیگه تا چه حد میتونه کمک کننده باشه


بحث غالب و مغلوب نی دادا ، حالا بگذریم  :Yahoo (4): 
یعنی شما کل 20 مین زمین رو میزای برای زیست!؟
بیشتر تایم ریاضی و فیزیک رو هم میدی به شیمی!؟

پ.ن ؛ مگه کنکور فقط زیست و شیمیه داداچ؟  :Yahoo (76):  اشتباه داری میزنی  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## mehrab98

> بچه ها بنظرتون تعادل زمانی باید چجوری باشه مثلن میگن 35 سوال شیمی در 35 دقه که این غیر ممکنهپس واس درسای مختلف چقد زمان پیشنهاد میدین میدونم این بستکی بخودم داره ولی نظر شماهارو هم میخام


زمین که وقتش هست... ریاضی وقتش زیاده مگه اینکه بخوای بالا بزنی...  تازه بالا هم بخوای بزنی مثلا تو حدود ۷۰ خیلی عالیه ۲۱ سوالو دریت جواب بده وقت بقیه ۹ تا سوالو بزار برای شیمی. فیزیکم به همین شکل... باید تو کنکور بشناسی چه سوالی رو بزنی چیو نزنی..‌. 0و 1 باش هر مبحثو یا نخون کلا یا خیلیییی خوب بخون که سوالاشو بتونی درست و تو وقت حواب بدی.

----------


## DALĞİN

> درصد ی درس دیگه رو بیاری پایین که درصد درس دیگه رو ببری بالا؟؟؟نمی دونم والا...





> نمیدونم واقعا ولی من خودم سعی کردم بین همه دروس تعادل برقرار کنم


دقیقا ...مثل کاری که این شخص انجام داده.از 25 و خورده ای  بهمن با معدل 13 

از نظر امکانات هم اصلا غنی نبوده در اون حد
با توجه به اینکه این تایم باقی مونده شما برا من تعادل رو پیشنهاد میکنین یا کار این شخص یا به عبارت بهتر یه ریسک رو؟؟
ریسکی که اگه بگیره رتبم تو منطقه 5 هزار تا بهتر میشه و اگه نه 5هزار تا بدتر 
========================================== @8mit8@
سجاد شما هم نظر بده لطفا

----------


## mehrab98

> دقیقا ...مثل کاری که این شخص انجام داده.از 25 و خورده ای  بهمن با معدل 13 از نظر امکانات هم اصلا غنی نبوده در اون حدبا توجه به اینکه این تایم باقی مونده شما برا من تعادل رو پیشنهاد میکنین یا کار این شخص یا به عبارت بهتر یه ریسک رو؟؟ریسکی که اگه بگیره رتبم تو منطقه 5 هزار تا بهتر میشه و اگه نه 5هزار تا بدتر ========================================== @8mit8@سجاد شما هم نظر بده لطفا


منم دقیقا عین این میخواستم فیزیکو فدا کنم شیمی رو خیلی بالا بزنم مثلا ۸۵ ۸۶ درصد ... اونو زدم ۶۵.۷ ... فیزیکمم زدم ۲۰ درصد  :Yahoo (21):   :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23):  :Yahoo (23): 


برای من نگرفت و رتبم اقلا ۱۵۰۰ تا با حد عادی فرق کرد... :/ اگه فیزیکمم ۵۰ ۶۰ میزدم و شیمی رو همون ۵۰ اینا خیلی بهتر بود

----------


## DALĞİN

> 48 درصد





> منم دقیقا عین این میخواستم فیزیکو فدا کنم شیمی رو خیلی بالا بزنم مثلا ۸۵ ۸۶ درصد ... اونو زدم ۶۵.۷ ... فیزیکمم زدم ۲۰ درصد  
> 
> 
> برای من نگرفت و رتبم اقلا ۱۵۰۰ تا با حد عادی فرق کرد... :/ اگه فیزیکمم ۵۰ ۶۰ میزدم و شیمی رو همون ۵۰ اینا خیلی بهتر بود


برا 50-60 شیمی میشه حذف کرد؟؟

----------


## saj8jad

> دقیقا ...مثل کاری که این شخص انجام داده.از 25 و خورده ای  بهمن با معدل 13 
> 
> از نظر امکانات هم اصلا غنی نبوده در اون حد
> با توجه به اینکه این تایم باقی مونده شما برا من تعادل رو پیشنهاد میکنین یا کار این شخص یا به عبارت بهتر یه ریسک رو؟؟
> ریسکی که اگه بگیره رتبم تو منطقه 5 هزار تا بهتر میشه و اگه نه 5هزار تا بدتر 
> ========================================== @8mit8@
> سجاد شما هم نظر بده لطفا


کارنامه و درصدهای بنده خدا خودش گویای همه چیز هست داداش

استراتژی نسبتا خوبی رو در پیش گرفته منتهی من بودم بخیال ریاضی و زبان نمیشدم و با اون وضع رهاش نمیکردم ، اگر یکم رو این درس ها سرمایه گذاری میکرد رتبه خیلی بهتری کسب میکرد خصوصا زبان که حقا درس ساده ای هستش ، مثلا ریاضی راحت میشه 20 درصد زد ، تست های دنباله ها و لگاریتم و ماتریس و ... واقعا درصد آوره ، زبانم که کلا حرفی ندارم راحت میشه با خوندن لغات 50 60 زد

بقیه درصدهاش هم نرمال و خوبه

----------


## _Senoritta_

> دقیقا ...مثل کاری که این شخص انجام داده.از 25 و خورده ای  بهمن با معدل 13 
> 
> از نظر امکانات هم اصلا غنی نبوده در اون حد
> با توجه به اینکه این تایم باقی مونده شما برا من تعادل رو پیشنهاد میکنین یا کار این شخص یا به عبارت بهتر یه ریسک رو؟؟
> ریسکی که اگه بگیره رتبم تو منطقه 5 هزار تا بهتر میشه و اگه نه 5هزار تا بدتر 
> ========================================== @8mit8@
> سجاد شما هم نظر بده لطفا


خب من صد در صد نمیتونم دز این مورد نظر بدم ولی اگه ریاضی فیزیک امسال خ  آسون باشه وشیمی خ سخت اونوقت نه می تونی اینو بزنی نه اون یکیا

----------


## DALĞİN

> کارنامه و درصدهای بنده خدا خودش گویای همه چیز هست داداش
> 
> استراتژی نسبتا خوبی رو در پیش گرفته منتهی من بودم بخیال ریاضی و زبان نمیشدم و با اون وضع رهاش نمیکردم ، اگر یکم رو این درس ها سرمایه گذاری میکرد رتبه خیلی بهتری کسب میکرد خصوصا زبان که حقا درس ساده ای هستش ، مثلا ریاضی راحت میشه 20 درصد زد ، تست های دنباله ها و لگاریتم و ماتریس و ... واقعا درصد آوره ، زبانم که کلا حرفی ندارم راحت میشه با خوندن لغات 50 60 زد
> 
> بقیه درصدهاش هم نرمال و خوبه


سجاد داداش وقت من رو هم در نظر بگیر .میخوام از الان شروع کنم 
زبان که نخونده 30-30 میزنم از رو  ریدینگ .بحث اصلیم رو ریاضی یــــــا فیزیکه
=====================================

----------


## mehrab98

> برا 50-60 شیمی میشه حذف کرد؟؟


شیمی که اسونه چیزی نداره درس خوندنش... 
معمولا برای بچه ها استوکیومتری و اسیدباز سخته... که من اصلا مشکل نداشتم و مسائل استوکو کامل حل کردم . ولی حذف کردن استوکیومتری اشتباهه چون مسائل پیش بهش وابستن اکثر جاها. 
به نظرم همشو بخون . من همشو خوندم اون شد درصدم دیگه عبرت نمیگیری  :Yahoo (21):  :'-(

----------


## mehrab98

> برا 50-60 شیمی میشه حذف کرد؟؟


شیمی که اسونه چیزی نداره درس خوندنش... 
معمولا برای بچه ها استوکیومتری و اسیدباز سخته... که من اصلا مشکل نداشتم و مسائل استوکو کامل حل کردم . ولی حذف کردن استوکیومتری اشتباهه چون مسائل پیش بهش وابستن اکثر جاها. 
به نظرم همشو بخون . من همشو خوندم اون شد درصدم دیگه عبرت نمیگیری  :Yahoo (21):  :'-(

----------


## DALĞİN

> خب من صد در صد نمیتونم دز این مورد نظر بدم ولی اگه ریاضی فیزیک امسال خ  آسون باشه وشیمی خ سخت اونوقت نه می تونی اینو بزنی نه اون یکیا


کار ایشون با توجه به شررایطی که داشته و علاقه و پایه نسبت خوب خودم تو شیمی شدییدا داره وسوسه میکنه منو
حالا نه در حد درصد فوق العاده ایشون بلکه یه درصدی تو بازه 70-82 
حرف شما متین و منطقیه و میدونم اینکار ریسکه 
ولی به نظرتون تو این تایم ریسک لازم نیست
===========================
پ.ن:هرکی بجز فاطمه خانوم که نقل کردم اگه نظری داره بگه  @vahidz771@

----------


## _Senoritta_

> شیمی که اسونه چیزی نداره درس خوندنش... 
> معمولا برای بچه ها استوکیومتری و اسیدباز سخته... که من اصلا مشکل نداشتم و مسائل استوکو کامل حل کردم . ولی حذف کردن استوکیومتری اشتباهه چون مسائل پیش بهش وابستن اکثر جاها. 
> به نظرم همشو بخون . من همشو خوندم اون شد درصدم دیگه عبرت نمیگیری  :'-(


استوکیومتری معلومه ک خیلی آسونه مشکل بچه ها تو کنکور با استوکیومتری وقته نه بلد بودن یا نبودن :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DALĞİN

> شیمی که اسونه چیزی نداره درس خوندنش... 
> معمولا برای بچه ها استوکیومتری و اسیدباز سخته... که من اصلا مشکل نداشتم و مسائل استوکو کامل حل کردم . ولی حذف کردن استوکیومتری اشتباهه چون مسائل پیش بهش وابستن اکثر جاها. 
> به نظرم همشو بخون . من همشو خوندم اون شد درصدم دیگه عبرت نمیگیری  :'-(


ما یه حرفی داریم میگیم اخه عیـــــــــ موقع!!!
همشو بخونم نمیتونم برسم
مگر اینکه از سر یه درس دیگه ای بزنم
البته میرسم ها ...ولی در اون حد فکر نکنم تسلط داشته باشم...نهایت تست های کنکور های اخیر

----------


## _Senoritta_

> کار ایشون با توجه به شررایطی که داشته و علاقه و پایه نسبت خوب خودم تو شیمی شدییدا داره وسوسه میکنه منو
> حالا نه در حد درصد فوق العاده ایشون بلکه یه درصدی تو بازه 70-82 
> حرف شما متین و منطقیه و میدونم اینکار ریسکه 
> ولی به نظرتون تو این تایم ریسک لازم نیست
> ===========================
> پ.ن:هرکی بجز فاطمه خانوم که نقل کردم اگه نظری داره بگه  @vahidz771@



آخه این تایم تایم کمی نیست خیلی کارا میشه انجام داد...یکی از بچه های پارسال ک تو مدرسمون بود تو همین تایم رتبشون فک کنم از 6یا 7 رقمی(اگه +فک کنیم)به 3 رقمی رسوند :Yahoo (21):

----------


## DALĞİN

> آخه این تایم تایم کمی نیست خیلی کارا میشه انجام داد...یکی از بچه های پارسال ک تو مدرسمون بود تو همین تایم رتبشون فک کنم از 6یا 7 رقمی(اگه +فک کنیم)به 3 رقمی رسوند


اگه میشه وقت بزاین و بصورت کلی و کامل بگین که که من چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟؟
بر فرض شما جای من (زبونم لال  :Yahoo (4):  )

----------


## saj8jad

> سجاد داداش وقت من رو هم در نظر بگیر .میخوام از الان شروع کنم 
> زبان که نخونده 30-30 میزنم از رو  ریدینگ .بحث اصلیم رو ریاضی یــــــا فیزیکه
> =====================================


اوکی مسئله و مشکل رو ریاضی و فیزیک هستش

شما رو هم رفته 10 تا ریاضی و 10 تا فیزیک بزنی درصد هر کدومشون میشه 33.4 اگر اشتباه نکنم

واسه ریاضی مباحث ساده و راحت رو انتخاب کن و بخون تا بشه حدود 10 12 تا تست رو بزنی ، مثلا احتمال و ماتریس و دنباله ها و لگاریتم و ... 

واسه فیزیک هم مباحث ساده رو انتخاب کن تا واسه این درس هم بتونی 10 12 تایی رو بزنی ، مثلا مباحث نور هندسی 3 تا تست میاد ، گرما و ویژگی ماده سادس و 4 تایی میاد ، پیش 2 خیلی آبکیه 6 تا هم از پیش دو میاد ، با خوندن همین مباحث میشه درصد خوبی کسب کرد

راستی حتما تست های کنکورهای گذشته رو خصوصا تست های کنکور رشته ریاضی رو در کنار کنکورهای تجربی بررسی کن

فعلا که چیز دیگه ای به ذهنم نمیرسه  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## _Senoritta_

> اگه میشه وقت بزاین و بصورت کلی و کامل بگین که که من چیکار کنم به نظرتون؟؟
> بر فرض شما جای من (زبونم لال  )


نمی دونم والا شاید با ی مشاور مث استاد افشار حرف بزنین بهتر باشه...چون بالاخره سرنوشتتون به این چند ماه بستگی داره

----------


## DALĞİN

> اوکی مسئله و مشکل رو ریاضی و فیزیک هستش
> 
> شما رو هم رفته 10 تا ریاضی و 10 تا فیزیک بزنی درصد هر کدومشون میشه 33.4 اگر اشتباه نکنم
> 
> واسه ریاضی مباحث ساده و راحت رو انتخاب کن و بخون تا بشه حدود 10 12 تا تست رو بزنی ، مثلا احتمال و ماتریس و دنباله ها و لگاریتم و ... 
> 
> واسه فیزیک هم مباحث ساده رو انتخاب کن تا واسه این درس هم بتونی 10 12 تایی رو بزنی ، مثلا مباحث نور هندسی 3 تا تست میاد ، گرما و ویژگی ماده سادس و 4 تایی میاد ، پیش 2 خیلی آبکیه 6 تا هم از پیش دو میاد ، با خوندن همین مباحث میشه درصد خوبی کسب کرد
> 
> راستی حتما تست های کنکورهای گذشته رو خصوصا تست های کنکور رشته ریاضی رو در کنار کنکورهای تجربی بررسی کن
> ...


به والله کریم(اقا سجاد) اینا هم مشکل نیست  :Yahoo (4):  
مشکل زمانه...مشکل اینکه من بووق نخوندم تا الان  :Yahoo (19):  :Yahoo (50): 
این سبک از اطلاعات دادن و خواستن رو دوست ندارم ولی به نظرت با 14 ساعت میشه در کنار اینایی که از ریاضی و فیزیک گفتی یه چنتا 50 از درس های دیگه رو زد تهش؟؟
(بقیه درس ها رو 50 زد)
سوال دوم اینکه تست کنکو های اخیر که برا عمومی کافیه و اینو خودم میدونم و مرسی که تو هم میدونی  :Yahoo (4): 
ولی برا زیست (12 دوره کنکور+ازمون خیلی سبز+تست دریافت)  و شیمی(12 دوره کنکور+ازمون خیلی سبز) برا این درصد حداقــــل کفایت میکنه؟؟

----------


## DALĞİN

> نمی دونم والا شاید با ی مشاور مث استاد افشار حرف بزنین بهتر باشه...چون بالاخره سرنوشتتون به این چند ماه بستگی داره


تو  برنامه ریزی مشکلی ندارم ولی الان تو دو راهی انتخاب بین برنامه هام هستم

----------


## _Senoritta_

> تو  برنامه ریزی مشکلی ندارم ولی الان تو دو راهی انتخاب بین برنامه هام هستم


مشاور که فقط برات برنامه ریزی نمی کنه که راه درستو نشونت می ده :Yahoo (21):

----------


## saj8jad

> به والله کریم(اقا سجاد) اینا هم مشکل نیست  
> مشکل زمانه...مشکل اینکه من بووق نخوندم تا الان 
> این سبک از اطلاعات دادن و خواستن رو دوست ندارم ولی به نظرت با 14 ساعت میشه در کنار اینایی که از ریاضی و فیزیک گفتی یه چنتا 50 از درس های دیگه رو زد تهش؟؟
> (بقیه درس ها رو 50 زد)
> سوال دوم اینکه تست کنکو های اخیر که برا عمومی کافیه و اینو خودم میدونم و مرسی که تو هم میدونی 
> ولی برا زیست (12 دوره کنکور+ازمون خیلی سبز+تست دریافت)  و شیمی(12 دوره کنکور+ازمون خیلی سبز) برا این درصد حداقــــل کفایت میکنه؟؟


خب با تایم مطالعه مضاعف باید جبران کنی دیگه داداچ من  :Yahoo (1): 
پ ن میخواستی با روزی 7 8 ساعت این درصدهای رو بتونی بزنی!؟ شوخی کن لطفا  :Yahoo (4): 

آره قطعا با 14 15 ساعت میشه منتهی باید مطالعه مفید باشه  :Yahoo (1): 

خودت که میدونی دیگه نیاز به توضیح نی  :Yahoo (4): 

بستگی داره نمیشه قطعیت داد ، اگر سوالات امسال روتین باشه و سر جلسه استرس نگیرت و گند نزنی ( البته خدای نکرده  :Yahoo (4):  ) آره میشه درصد خوبی کسب کنی داداچ  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## DALĞİN

> خب با تایم مطالعه مضاعف باید جبران کنی دیگه داداچ من 
> پ ن میخواستی با روزی 7 8 ساعت این درصدهای رو بتونی بزنی!؟ شوخی کن لطفا 
> 
> آره قطعا با 14 15 ساعت میشه منتهی باید مطالعه مفید باشه 
> 
> خودت که میدونی دیگه نیاز به توضیح نی 
> 
> بستگی داره نمیشه قطعیت داد ، اگر سوالات امسال روتین باشه و سر جلسه استرس نگیرت و گند نزنی ( البته خدای نکرده  ) آره میشه درصد خوبی کسب کنی داداچ


 :Yahoo (4): 

 I believe that _no matter how random things_ may _appear_, there's still a plan

 :Yahoo (22):

----------


## saj8jad

> I believe that _no matter how random things_ may _appear_, there's still a plan


بله منم تا حدودی believe دارم  :Yahoo (10): 

پ.ن ؛ فارسی بتایپ باو  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## DALĞİN

> بله منم تا حدودی believe دارم 
> 
> پ.ن ؛ فارسی بتایپ باو


یه سوال شخصی  :Yahoo (4): 
اگه از الان میخواستی بخونی به چه رتبه ای فکر میکردی؟؟

----------


## DALĞİN

> بله من فار رو هم داشتم ولی راضی نبودم ...کتاب الگو تعداد زیادی آزمون به سبک کنکور داره و اینکه قبل آزمون ها خلاصه درس گذاشته که برای یادآوری عالیه...سوال های شمارشی به حد کافی داشت و مسئله های سخت هم به حد کافی داشت





> دو جلد پیش و پایه...هر فصل کتابا چند تا ازمون داره ... هر فصل یه ازمون فقط مختص سوال شمارشی داره ... سوالاشم خیلی خوبن متوسط رو به بالا اکثرا وسخت هم داره... روند ازموناشم نسبتا منطقیه. در طول سال کامل کار بصه فوق العادس و قطعا جواب میده. تستاش تستای خیلی نو ترین.


درسنامه هاش خلاصه است صحیح
ولی برا کسی که رو مفاهیم اشناییت کامل داره و از یه منبع فیلم اموزشی خوب قبلا یه دور اموزش دیده میتونه در کنار خط ویژه گاج جواب گوی پاسخ گویی به تست هاش باشه یا نه؟؟ @8mit8@

----------


## saj8jad

> یه سوال شخصی 
> اگه از الان میخواستی بخونی به چه رتبه ای فکر میکردی؟؟


خب من همیشه بلند پروازم  :Yahoo (21):  

قطعا زیر 10 کشوری در صورتی که خیلیا میگن از الان محاله ولی من کاری به خیلیا ندارم  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## saj8jad

> درسنامه هاش خلاصه است صحیح
> ولی برا کسی که رو مفاهیم اشناییت کامل داره و از یه منبع فیلم اموزشی خوب قبلا یه دور اموزش دیده میتونه در کنار خط ویژه گاج جواب گوی پاسخ گویی به تست هاش باشه یا نه؟؟ @8mit8@


اگر اینطوری که میگی باشه به نظر من آره

----------


## saeed211

اصن ملاک صد زدن

یا حل کردن همه سوالا نیست

تو این وقت شما باید بهترین نتیجه رو بیاری

20 تا از سوالای متوسط و معمولی رو انتخاب میکنن و میزنن بعضیا

بعضیام میخوان بشینن از یک تا اخر رو حل کنن

خب معلومه تو 35 دیقه خوده طراحم قسم میخورم نتونه حل کنه

چون ی مسیله استو در بهترین حالت و مسلط ترین زمان یک و نیم دیقه رو طول میکشه 
دیدم ک میگم

در نتیجه کسی موفقه ک جلسرو برا خودش زمان بندی و سوالا رو مشخص کنه

----------


## DALĞİN

> بله من فار رو هم داشتم ولی راضی نبودم ...کتاب الگو تعداد زیادی آزمون به سبک کنکور داره و اینکه قبل آزمون ها خلاصه درس گذاشته که برای یادآوری عالیه...سوال های شمارشی به حد کافی داشت و مسئله های سخت هم به حد کافی داشت





> خب من همیشه بلند پروازم  
> 
> قطعا زیر 10 کشوری در صورتی که خیلیا میگن از الان محاله ولی من کاری به خیلیا ندارم


به نظرم وقت برا خوندن مباحث با ساعت مطالعه بالا هست و روی کاغذ میشه به بازه 3-5 هزار کشوری هم رسید ولی باید یه عزم محکم باشه تا کیفیت ساعت مطالعه ات رو ببره بالا 
یه چیز هم که واژه عامیانه اش میشه شانس هم باید باشه.حالا در مورد واژه خاصی که یسری افراد خاص بهش میگن باید خود هرکس بهش برسه  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Farhadmed96

وخت زمین باید پخش کنی برا زیست و شیمی
کاری ک من میکنم تو ازمونا اختصاصی که وا میکنم  میرم تستا مفهوم و شمارشی شیمی میزنم
بعد میام زیست میزنم و بعد میرم سر مسائل شیمی
چون اگ بخای هم مفاهیم و هم مسئله باهم جواب بدی  ی جور دوگانگی و گیج شدن پیش میاد برات و وختت گرفته میش و باعث استرس میش
راه مفاهیمم راحته هرشب بسته ب نوع تسلطت ی رب تا نیم ساعت حفظیات ی فصل بخون و هرروزم مسئله حل کن دیگ اکی میشی

----------


## aidaa

be nazaram dalilesh ine ke shimi akharin darse

----------


## dorsa20

شیمی کنکور بد نبود میشد راحت زد ولی یکم وقت بیشتری میبرد دیگه...

----------


## vahidz771

> منظورت اینه عربی تراز بهتری میده یا زبان؟


عربی دیگه  :Yahoo (4): 
50 زدن عربی خیلی بهتر از 70 زدن زبان هست ، اینو توی ازمون های ازمایشیت هم بررسی کن ، حتی گاهی اوقات از دینی هم با اینکه ضریبش کمتر هست ، بهتر تراز میده .

----------


## dorsa20

> عربی دیگه 
> 50 زدن عربی خیلی بهتر از 70 زدن زبان هست ، اینو توی ازمون های ازمایشیت هم بررسی کن ، حتی گاهی اوقات از دینی هم با اینکه ضریبش کمتر هست ، بهتر تراز میده .


نمیشه با قطعیت گفت اگر زبان سخختر از عربی باشه و شما بتونید زبان رو وقتی همه کم میزنند بالا بزنید ترازتون برا زبان بیشتر میشه چون ی وقتی عربی اسونه همه میزنند و ممکنه 30 درصد زبان شما حکم 70 داشته باشه و 70 عربیتون حکم 30

----------


## vahidz771

> دقیقا ...مثل کاری که این شخص انجام داده.از 25 و خورده ای  بهمن با معدل 13 
> فایل پیوست 68705
> از نظر امکانات هم اصلا غنی نبوده در اون حد
> با توجه به اینکه این تایم باقی مونده شما برا من تعادل رو پیشنهاد میکنین یا کار این شخص یا به عبارت بهتر یه ریسک رو؟؟
> ریسکی که اگه بگیره رتبم تو منطقه 5 هزار تا بهتر میشه و اگه نه 5هزار تا بدتر 
> ========================================== @8mit8@
> سجاد شما هم نظر بده لطفا


تعادل توی دروس هم خودش مزیته بزرگی هست که نباید غافل بود . یه درس رو پایین بزنی ازونجا هم ضربه میخوری دیگه ، یکی از دوستام کنکور 95 فیزیکش 90 و خورده ای بود ولی ازونور ریاضی و شیمی و بهش ضربه زدن رتبش جا اینکه زیر صد منطقه بشه شد 267  :Yahoo (1): 
یه پشتیبان دارم هر وقت کارنامه رو میبینه اول میگه تراز ینی تعادل  :Yahoo (21): 
الان تو خیابون هم میبینیم همو ، جا سلام دادن و جواب سلام اون میگه تراز من میگم ینی تعادل  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  سرویس کرده منو...

----------


## vahidz771

> نمیشه با قطعیت گفت اگر زبان سخختر از عربی باشه و شما بتونید زبان رو وقتی همه کم میزنند بالا بزنید ترازتون برا زبان بیشتر میشه چون ی وقتی عربی اسونه همه میزنند و ممکنه 30 درصد زبان شما حکم 70 داشته باشه و 70 عربیتون حکم 30


فرمایش متین ولی عربی رو خیلیا اصلا سمتش نمیرن تا ببینن سادست یا سخت وگرنه عربی انصافا بخونی راحت تا بالای 65 میاد ، 50 درصدش که با ترجمه میشه درصد گرفت بقیش هم میمونه قواعد  :Yahoo (1):  ولی زبان همه چون کلاس زبان میرن میتونن بزنن یا حتی اگه سخت باشه اون حس کاذب که کلاس رفتن و مثلا بلدن ترغیب میکنه بیشتر وقت بزارن ، حتی از زمان عربی میزنن روی زبان میزارن .

----------


## sajad564

> موج ازمون فار رو میگی؟؟ 
> اگه جوابت بله باشه اونقدری که اعریفش رو  شنیدم اگه حتی یه ساعتم از خوابم کم کنم میخرم و میزنمش


خیلی خوبه ولی وحشتناک سخت :Yahoo (21):

----------


## dorsa20

> فرمایش متین ولی عربی رو خیلیا اصلا سمتش نمیرن تا ببینن سادست یا سخت وگرنه عربی انصافا بخونی راحت تا بالای 65 میاد ، 50 درصدش که با ترجمه میشه درصد گرفت بقیش هم میمونه قواعد  ولی زبان همه چون کلاس زبان میرن میتونن بزنن یا حتی اگه سخت باشه اون حس کاذب که کلاس رفتن و مثلا بلدن ترغیب میکنه بیشتر وقت بزارن ، حتی از زمان عربی میزنن روی زبان میزارن .



گذشت اون زمانی که خیلیا عربی رو جدی نمیگرفتند :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dorsa20

> خیلی خوبه ولی وحشتناک سخت


خیلی سخت نیستا من همشو زدم ولی قبلش باید مبتکران رو فاگوسیتوز/اندوسیتوز/پینوسیتوز کرده باشید

----------


## vahidz771

> گذشت اون زمانی که خیلیا عربی رو جدی نمیگرفتند


والا من درصد های ازمون ریاضی تو کانون رو میبینم طرف با 60 درصد تراز بالای 6500 میگیره . خودمم تو گاج با 65 درصد ترازش شد 6600 . بر این اساس گفتم و کارنامه های ریاضصی کنکور 95 . تجربی شاید یکم وصع فرق داره  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## WickedSick

خب شیمی درس سختیه.
یاسین هم گفت میزارنش اخر، سخته.
خیلی از بچه ها هم از پایه شیمی 2 مشکل دارن(من جمله خودم!) طراحا هم باهوشن دیگه میرن حالت ترکیبی و اینا میدن که ملت نتونن حل کنن.
حفظیاتش هم که لامصب...!

----------


## amirdostaneh

> خیلی خوبه ولی وحشتناک سخت


kojash sakhte pas hatman ye negahi be kheyli sabz azmonesh bendaz

khob nazare man ine

man be shakhse sale dovomam kheyli khobe ama soalaye emsal age deghat konin omadan dovomaro aksaran shomareshi gozashtan

dovoman to tajrobi kheyli az masael tarkibi omade ke  waghan vaght gire

tanha rahe hal baraye inke masael ro hal koni bayad ye ketabi bashe ke mese konkor shimisho tarkibi bede

ke be nazaram iq khobe

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> والا من درصد های ازمون ریاضی تو کانون رو میبینم طرف با 60 درصد تراز بالای 6500 میگیره . خودمم تو گاج با 65 درصد ترازش شد 6600 . بر این اساس گفتم و کارنامه های ریاضصی کنکور 95 . تجربی شاید یکم وصع فرق داره


اره بچه های ریاضی عربی و شیمیشون داغونه

----------


## WickedSick

> اره بچه های ریاضی عربی و شیمیشون داغونه


حاضرم قسم بخورم من رشته ریاضی بودم همه عربی هاشون و درساشون عالی بود  :Yahoo (21): 
شرکت کننده ریاضی هم میشد 800 هزار  :Yahoo (21): 
کلا خار دار بودن رو مد کردم  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> حاضرم قسم بخورم من رشته ریاضی بودم همه عربی هاشون و درساشون عالی بود 
> شرکت کننده ریاضی هم میشد 800 هزار 
> کلا خار دار بودن رو مد کردم


ناموسا مال ما هم خار داره که این رفسنجانی اومد دانشگاه ازاد راه انداخت الان همه مهندس میشدن [emoji52] 
اصلا کلاس کارو اورد پایین [emoji55][emoji23]

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

من الان درسارو کامل نخوندم که بخوام نظر بدم ولی وقتی حرفاتونو که میگین بابایی با مصلایی به کمک هم تو 50 دیقه زدن، اونم با ماشین حساب و ... رو خوندم کنجکاو شدم برم ببینم رتبه های برتر کنکور 95 تو درسای اختصاصی چه درصدایی رو کسب کردن، دوستان این کارنامه ی آقای سهیل محمدی رتبه ی 3 کشور هست:
ادبيات فارسي
94.7

عربي
89.4

معارف
94.7

زبان
94.7

زمين شناسي
73.4

رياضيات
87.8

زيست شناسي
81.7

فيزيك
87.8

شيمي
96.2


همون طور که می بینین نه وقت زمین شناسی رو برا سایر درسا گذاشته و ظاهرا وقت هم کم نیاورده و سوالای دروس اختصاصی رو کامل بررسی کرده و هر چی بلد بوده زده و به نظر من اگه تکنیکی به خرج داده این بوده که تو هر درس 2-3 تا سوالو که وقت بیش تر از معمول می گیرن رو تونسته شناسایی کنه و بدون این که برا پیداکردن جوابشون تلاشی کنه رها کرده، فک کنم ایراد ما الان اینه که خیلی کمال گرا شدیم، به کم تر از 100 راضی نمی شیم و اینو فراموش کردیم که "کمال گرایی بمبیه که موفقیتو منفجر می کنه" همون طور که می بینین رتبه ی 3 کشور هیچ درسی رو 100 نزده پس انقد به خودتون استرس وارد نکنین، 100 نزنین هم اتفاق خیلی خاصی نمیفته  :Yahoo (105):

----------


## Arya3f

سلام. 
طبق آمار سنجش
از بین 460 هزار نفر شرکت کننده تجربی فقط4 هزارنفر شیمی رو بالا 50 زدن یعنی کمتر از 1 درصد . 
حالا من گفتم بالا 50 .... اگه بالا 60 درصد هارو بخوایم میشه حدود 2000 نفر.

----------


## sajad564

> والا من درصد های ازمون ریاضی تو کانون رو میبینم طرف با 60 درصد تراز بالای 6500 میگیره . خودمم تو گاج با 65 درصد ترازش شد 6600 . بر این اساس گفتم و کارنامه های ریاضصی کنکور 95 . تجربی شاید یکم وصع فرق داره


خدا وکیلی چجوری عربی رو شصت میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بعد میگی هنوز شزوع نکردم به خوندنش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اون وحیدم دقیقا همینطوری بود زبانش قوی بود میگفت اصن نخوندم آخزش نودو دو درصد زبان زد عربیشم شصت هفتاد بود...میگم خیلی سبیه هستین :Yahoo (21): آقا یه داروی شفا بخش برای عربی برا من تجویز کنین...زود تند سریع :Yahoo (21): این علی نژاد دی وی دی هاش چطوره؟؟؟یکی میگفت با دیدن دی وی دی هاش الان تست ها رو چشمی میزنه :Yahoo (113):

----------


## Seyedhosein.p

به نظر خودم که سر جلسه بودم چون قبلش با دروسی مثل زیست فیزیک ریاضی کلنجار رفتیم ذهن خستس 
دوم اینکه مسائل واقعا وقت گیر شده 
سوم سوالات شمارشی شدید شک دارن 
چهارم سخت بودن سوالات حتی تو مباحث اسون که روحیه رو خراب میکنه

----------


## mohammad.sa

> من الان درسارو کامل نخوندم که بخوام نظر بدم ولی وقتی حرفاتونو که میگین بابایی با مصلایی به کمک هم تو 50 دیقه زدن، اونم با ماشین حساب و ... رو خوندم کنجکاو شدم برم ببینم رتبه های برتر کنکور 95 تو درسای اختصاصی چه درصدایی رو کسب کردن، دوستان این کارنامه ی آقای سهیل محمدی رتبه ی 3 کشور هست:
> ادبيات فارسي
> 94.7
> 
> عربي
> 89.4
> 
> معارف
> 94.7
> ...


من نگفتم با کمک هم ۵۰ زدن.گفتم ایشون گفته من و بابایی با ماشین حساب تو ۵۰دقه حل کردیم.حالا دانش اموز در ۳۵ دقیقه میتونه به راحتی۵۰ برسه.
اینی که شما میبینید خیلی خیلی سریع تر از معلم حل میکنه و ایشون برای یک دانش اموز خوب گفتن نه نابغه.در ضمن اونایی که زمین میزنن من ازشون پرسیدم گفتن ما فوقش ۱۰ دقه واسه زمین وقت بزاریم.هرچند رتبه تک رقمی دوسال قبل گفت من واسه زمین ۷ دقیقه وقت گذاشتم در اخرم ۴ دقیقه وقت اضاف اووردم برگشتم بهش.هشتادو خورده ای زده بود

----------


## amirdostaneh

> من نگفتم با کمک هم ۵۰ زدن.گفتم ایشون گفته من و بابایی با ماشین حساب تو ۵۰دقه حل کردیم.حالا دانش اموز در ۳۵ دقیقه میتونه به راحتی۵۰ برسه.
> اینی که شما میبینید خیلی خیلی سریع تر از معلم حل میکنه و ایشون برای یک دانش اموز خوب گفتن نه نابغه.در ضمن اونایی که زمین میزنن من ازشون پرسیدم گفتن ما فوقش ۱۰ دقه واسه زمین وقت بزاریم.هرچند رتبه تک رقمی دوسال قبل گفت من واسه زمین ۷ دقیقه وقت گذاشتم در اخرم ۴ دقیقه وقت اضاف اووردم برگشتم بهش.هشتادو خورده ای زده بود


age manzoret sara hast ke zamino 100 zade

----------


## parnia-sh

به نظرمن غیر از اینا هم یه چیز دیگه هس..
طرز تفکر بچه ها نسبت به این  درس وهم روش خوندنش(تاجایی که دیدم 60 درصدشون فکرمیکنن درست میخونن درحالی که اشتباس )
ربطی به تست زیاد نداره که بعضیا میگن اگه تستای بیشتری بزنیم خوب میشه..شاید یه کم..چون از نزدیک دیدم یکی ازدوستام که درسش خوبه..شیمی رو30درصد میزنه...این درحالیه که موج..خیلی سبز و مبتکران رو کار میکنه کلاسم میره...
وجدیدن دیدم طراحا روی چیزای مانور میدن که بچه ها فکر میکننن چیز مهمی نیس..

----------


## It is POSSIBLE

> خدا وکیلی چجوری عربی رو شصت میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بعد میگی هنوز شزوع نکردم به خوندنش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اون وحیدم دقیقا همینطوری بود زبانش قوی بود میگفت اصن نخوندم آخزش نودو دو درصد زبان زد عربیشم شصت هفتاد بود...میگم خیلی سبیه هستینآقا یه داروی شفا بخش برای عربی برا من تجویز کنین...زود تند سریعاین علی نژاد دی وی دی هاش چطوره؟؟؟یکی میگفت با دیدن دی وی دی هاش الان تست ها رو چشمی میزنه


مطمئن ترین منبع اونیه که امتحانشو پس داده و خیلیا باهاش به درصد بالاتر از 90 رسیدن، خیلی سبز...

----------


## a999

سلامو خسته نباشید ب همه
با توجه ب اینک خودم المپیاد شیمی بودم و ی قسمت هایی هم تدریس کردم میخوام با توجه ب تسلطی دارم و تحلیل کنکور 94 و 95 ک انجام دادم ی توضیحاتی بگم البته اینم بگم نظرات دبیرهای بنام این درس رو هم راجع به کنکور 95 درنظر گرفتم:
اول اینک شک نکنین مشکل از زمانه
چون تو کنکور حتی 95 خارج از کتاب نبوده و تمامی از شکل و متن کتاب منتهی ی مقداری حالت مفهومی داشته و همین زمان برش میکرده
مثال:مثلا در بعضی سوالات شیمی 2 باید فرمول مولکولی رو رسم میکردیم یا تو ذهنمون میبود و بعد باتوجه ب اون حل میکردیم
یادر شیمی 3 سبک جدید مسال ک اومده و باید چند واکنش رو برای یک مساله بنویسیم و هم ضریب کنیم و دسته ای ازاین موارد..
ی نکته دیگم ک هستش طراح ها از سال 94 ب بعد گیر میدن ب شیمی الی
و اینک برای حل ی سوال باید کل ساختار و فرمول یک ترکیب رو بلد باشید ترکیبایی ک ب ذهنتون نمیرسید ی روزی سوال کنکور بشن:مثال:در کنکور 95 تجربی سوالی میدن ک درصد جرمی کلر رو توی ترکیب پلی وینیل کلرید میخوان ک سوال راه حل اسونی داشته ولی اگ پلی وینیل کلرید رو بین اونهمه ترکیبات کتب درسی شیمی نتونین بیاد بیارین سوال کلا پریده
با تشکر از حوصلتون :Y (466):

----------


## vahidz771

> خدا وکیلی چجوری عربی رو شصت میزنی؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟بعد میگی هنوز شزوع نکردم به خوندنش؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اون وحیدم دقیقا همینطوری بود زبانش قوی بود میگفت اصن نخوندم آخزش نودو دو درصد زبان زد عربیشم شصت هفتاد بود...میگم خیلی سبیه هستینآقا یه داروی شفا بخش برای عربی برا من تجویز کنین...زود تند سریعاین علی نژاد دی وی دی هاش چطوره؟؟؟یکی میگفت با دیدن دی وی دی هاش الان تست ها رو چشمی میزنه


انصافا من از سال دوم تا حالا فقط شب های امتحان نوبت اول و دوم لای کتابو باز میکردم  :Yahoo (21):  امشب برای اولین بار یکم از قواعد اعراب فرعی سال دوم تست زدم  :Yahoo (21): 
توی معنی خیلی لازم نیست معنی بلد باشی از دوتا راه میشه زد : 
1. فعل ها و ضمایر
2 . بعضی وقتا یه کلمه مشخص رو از معنی میندازن که توی گزینه ها ( معمولا دوتا با ضمایر رد میشن ) به این باید توجه کرد .
قواعد هم که اگه سطحی بخونی چندتاشو میزنی ساده هاشو که تاحالا قسمت نشده بزنم  :Yahoo (21):  زبانمم خوبه نمیخونم زیر 70 نداشتم تاحالا :Yahoo (94):  اونم دقیقا از گرامر خوردم همیشه  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## sajad564

> انصافا من از سال دوم تا حالا فقط شب های امتحان نوبت اول و دوم لای کتابو باز میکردم  امشب برای اولین بار یکم از قواعد اعراب فرعی سال دوم تست زدم 
> توی معنی خیلی لازم نیست معنی بلد باشی از دوتا راه میشه زد : 
> 1. فعل ها و ضمایر
> 2 . بعضی وقتا یه کلمه مشخص رو از معنی میندازن که توی گزینه ها ( معمولا دوتا با ضمایر رد میشن ) به این باید توجه کرد .
> قواعد هم که اگه سطحی بخونی چندتاشو میزنی ساده هاشو که تاحالا قسمت نشده بزنم  زبانمم خوبه نمیخونم زیر 70 نداشتم تاحالا اونم دقیقا از گرامر خوردم همیشه


باو عربی کلا 28 درصد ترجمس :Yahoo (21): 
واقعا ماشالله

----------


## amirdostaneh

> سلامو خسته نباشید ب همه
> با توجه ب اینک خودم المپیاد شیمی بودم و ی قسمت هایی هم تدریس کردم میخوام با توجه ب تسلطی دارم و تحلیل کنکور 94 و 95 ک انجام دادم ی توضیحاتی بگم البته اینم بگم نظرات دبیرهای بنام این درس رو هم راجع به کنکور 95 درنظر گرفتم:
> اول اینک شک نکنین مشکل از زمانه
> چون تو کنکور حتی 95 خارج از کتاب نبوده و تمامی از شکل و متن کتاب منتهی ی مقداری حالت مفهومی داشته و همین زمان برش میکرده
> مثال:مثلا در بعضی سوالات شیمی 2 باید فرمول مولکولی رو رسم میکردیم یا تو ذهنمون میبود و بعد باتوجه ب اون حل میکردیم
> یادر شیمی 3 سبک جدید مسال ک اومده و باید چند واکنش رو برای یک مساله بنویسیم و هم ضریب کنیم و دسته ای ازاین موارد..
> ی نکته دیگم ک هستش طراح ها از سال 94 ب بعد گیر میدن ب شیمی الی
> و اینک برای حل ی سوال باید کل ساختار و فرمول یک ترکیب رو بلد باشید ترکیبایی ک ب ذهنتون نمیرسید ی روزی سوال کنکور بشن:مثال:در کنکور 95 تجربی سوالی میدن ک درصد جرمی کلر رو توی ترکیب پلی وینیل کلرید میخوان ک سوال راه حل اسونی داشته ولی اگ پلی وینیل کلرید رو بین اونهمه ترکیبات کتب درسی شیمی نتونین بیاد بیارین سوال کلا پریده
> با تشکر از حوصلتون



khob malome ke bayad balad bashi man hata foromol sakhtari salisik asid ro baladam

shayad tanha chizayi ke balad nistam yeki vitamin c wa a hast ba ibobrofen

baghiye ro baladam

----------


## vahidz771

> باو عربی کلا 28 درصد ترجمس
> واقعا ماشالله


خب اون ریدینگشم هست دیگه  :Yahoo (114): 
البته من تو ازمایشی اینجوری میزنم ، دیگه شروع کردم عربی کامل خوندن که تو کنکور منو سورپرایز نکنه طراح محترم :Yahoo (21): شنیدم با من مشکل داره طراحش  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## va6hid

به قول استاد آقاجانی ؛ فقط کسی که شیمی بلد باشه بالا میزنه ؛ بقیه بلد نیستن  :Yahoo (94):

----------


## Chandler Bing

> به قول استاد آقاجانی ؛ فقط کسی که شیمی بلد باشه بالا میزنه ؛ بقیه بلد نیستن


 شبیه سخنان جواد خیابانیه

----------


## WickedSick

> ناموسا مال ما هم خار داره که این رفسنجانی اومد دانشگاه ازاد راه انداخت الان همه مهندس میشدن [emoji52] 
> اصلا کلاس کارو اورد پایین [emoji55][emoji23]


اصلا خار مهندسی رو نمود  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## kurdish boy

شاید یکی از علل کاهش درصد شیمی کنکور ناقص خواندن مطالب تغییر سبک سوالات باشه بهترین منبع موج ازمون الگو هس و تکرار زیاد تو این درس میتونه کارساز باشه ما نمیریم 35 سوالو درست جواب بدیم من 15 سوالو درست جواب بدم بقیه هم نزده برام کافیه بیاید واقع بین باشیم با درصد 40v50 تو شیمی هم میشه رتبه خوب اورد همین کنکور 95 تجربی نزدیک پنج شش تست شبیه سالهای قبل بود بررسی تستهای سال قبل هم میتونه خیلی کارساز باشه .

----------


## vahidz771

با اینکه شیمی 95 تو تجربی از ریاضی سخت تر بوده و احتمال اینکه امسال هم همین اتفاق بیفته ، شما چجوری میتونین از درصد های 70 به بالا حرف بزنین  :Yahoo (21):  من شیمی رو 60 بزنم یه ایرانو مهمونی میدم ( به صرف چایی و صلوات البته  :Yahoo (21):  زیادن!  :Yahoo (21):  ) . راه حل بدین ما هم خوب بزنیم ؟ :Yahoo (105):

----------

